
Show HN: Hvr, a Social Browser - andrewmatte
https://hvr.world/?referrerId=58
======
andrewmatte
Post directly on a page for the rest of the community to see. Share privately
or publicly, reply, like, mention your friends, hashstag your interests.

Mobile app built in Flutter, backend with python+postgres+redis

Your public posts get showcased on a board like this:
[https://prod.hvr.world/profile?referrerId=58&u=Andreud&inten...](https://prod.hvr.world/profile?referrerId=58&u=Andreud&intent=https://pubhvr.page.link/MsK1LQagUydWtxkv7&event=shareProfile&userId=58)

------
binarynate
What's the business model for this product? Although I like the idea of social
browsing, I'm extremely hesitant to give a closed-source product full access
to my browsing history out of fear that my data will be sold or handled
carelessly.

~~~
andrewmatte
Eventually ads but, as the head of tech of this venture, we have no plans to
sell browsing history. Also, we've taken care to never expose your email
address. Deleting a post genuinely deletes the data from our database, unless
the post has been reported as violating standards. What other privacy concerns
would you like to see addressed?

------
geoelectric
Reminds me a lot of StumbleUpon from back in the day.

~~~
andrewmatte
I'll take that as a compliment! Thanks.

~~~
geoelectric
It's certainly not an insult, more of an everything old is new again type
thing.

Universal commenting has always made a lot of sense to me. As applied to
casual web-surfing, the concept reminds me of the logbooks I used to see
hiking the Trail and whatnot. They get a little noisy after awhile would be my
one comment.

